# 4.5lb Rainbow trout caught by ME!



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Well Im back from the 4th annual Secret Lake fishing trip. Myself and a few buddies have gone the last week of October for the past 4 years. The lake is outside Kamloops. Its cold and can be snowing although mother nature was kind to us on this year. We did get fog and the fog seemed to never go away this fishing trip until the last day. Than it was windy and cold. But ohwell were fishing  All and all well worth it all when you catch a beauty 4.5 Rainbow trout. It was 21" long and fat. Ive caught big Rainbows at this lake before but this one has been the biggest. Plus I had my scale on hand to weight it acurately and measure it.

So heres the picture. I caught it right before dark on a large brown leech fly pattern. Man was I happy  The best part was letting him go to live another day. Until next year my friend


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice fish man! Were you fly fishing or just using the leech on a regular rod?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish. Congrat. on your catch. C & R is great.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Grimas64 said:


> Nice fish man! Were you fly fishing or just using the leech on a regular rod?


I was trolling the fly with a fly rod. Full sink line, type 7. Pretty sure its a 7-8 Inch per second sinking line. I Caught him/her around 17ft in depth on my fish finder. That seems to be the magical depth for my line to catch fish. Ive slayed over the past 2 years trolling that depth at most lakes. Id say my line is around 10ft down possibly a little deeper


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

charles said:


> Very nice fish. Congrat. on your catch. C & R is great.


Thanks Charles. Catch and release is for the love of the sport and the appreciation of the fish you are fishing. I kept numerous Brook Trout from the weekend so Im not against bonking fish out. I just think theres a time and place. Any Rainbow over 3lbs gets released by me no matter what. You have to give a little, to get a little.

THE TUG IS THE DRUG  FISH ON!!!!!!

BORN TO FISH, FISH TO LIVE!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

For those wondering. My avatar picture is a Wild Koho I caught a few years ago on the Alloughette river in Pitt meadows/ Ridge. 

Man I love fishing. Its still a toss up though. Fishing or Fish collecting??? Either way I cant think of a better way to spend my time


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was going to head up to a lake on the other side of the kokahala but the weather made me choose hicks in harrison  seems like it was worth the bad weather though! nice fish man


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> I was going to head up to a lake on the other side of the kokahala but the weather made me choose hicks in harrison  seems like it was worth the bad weather though! nice fish man


All the lakes in that area are getting close to freezing over. The fish are hungry and bulking for winter. If you can handle the weather this is the best time to fish for Trout IMO.

Fish on !!!!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

possible spring fly fishing bcaquaria trip? hmmm hmmm hmmm


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> possible spring fly fishing bcaquaria trip? hmmm hmmm hmmm


That's a possibility. Its always fun meeting members.

Do you have a boat? or do any other members on here have a boat and might be interested in a day trip in the spring to a lake near Merritt?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

sadly no i sold my boat but i will be buying a float tube for spring 



jbyoung00008 said:


> That's a possibility. Its always fun meeting members.
> 
> Do you have a boat? or do any other members on here have a boat and might be interested in a day trip in the spring to a lake near Merritt?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am up for a BCA fly fishing outing. You can flyfish the vedder, squamish, stave, etc. I can test out my new rod


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I caught a 6 pounder out of roche lake a few weekends back (I am not trying to out do you) it was also my biggest rainbow in my life. It was cool, but some guy next to me stole my thunder as he was catching hog after hog, with one that had to be well over 10 pounds. I will take if for a personal best though. It was pretty great because I caught it in 5 feet of water right by the weeds. It came shooting out of the water and was going end over end repeatedly. Me and my fishing buddy hooked some nice big ones that weekend, but when you fish next to the weeds, they usually head straight into them and you loose them. This one was pretty great, and co-operated with me so I could land it. Wish i took pictures of the fish I caught, but I just cant be bothered to take a camera along and risk dropping it in the lake. It has happened to me before, LOL!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

cpool said:


> I caught a 6 pounder out of roche lake a few weekends back (I am not trying to out do you) it was also my biggest rainbow in my life. It was cool, but some guy next to me stole my thunder as he was catching hog after hog, with one that had to be well over 10 pounds. I will take if for a personal best though. It was pretty great because I caught it in 5 feet of water right by the weeds. It came shooting out of the water and was going end over end repeatedly. Me and my fishing buddy hooked some nice big ones that weekend, but when you fish next to the weeds, they usually head straight into them and you loose them. This one was pretty great, and co-operated with me so I could land it. Wish i took pictures of the fish I caught, but I just cant be bothered to take a camera along and risk dropping it in the lake. It has happened to me before, LOL!


Roche is known for its big fish. Ive never fished there but heard lots about the lake. A 6lb Rainbow is a beauty. They look like a salmon at that size. Congrats. I always bring a camera. I bought a waterproof one that has a float attached to it. No picture, no proof everyone always tells me. I also now carry a scale and I stuck a ruler sticker on the inside of my boat. Now I always have proof  Im going to fish Roche after the winter. Once the lake has rolled over.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I should get a camera, but you don't need pictures when it is in your freezer, LOL. Once in a while some of the fish I catch get dates with my smoker. I also had a 9lb Coho this morning, it to has a date with my smoker. Good to be out on the water for the morning.

Curtis


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Yeah, I should get a camera, but you don't need pictures when it is in your freezer, LOL. Once in a while some of the fish I catch get dates with my smoker. I also had a 9lb Coho this morning, it to has a date with my smoker. Good to be out on the water for the morning.
> 
> Curtis


Good to live so close to it... I am envy  I don't get to go out much this year...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

cpool said:


> Yeah, I should get a camera, but you don't need pictures when it is in your freezer, LOL. Once in a while some of the fish I catch get dates with my smoker. I also had a 9lb Coho this morning, it to has a date with my smoker. Good to be out on the water for the morning.
> 
> Curtis


Now I think you are rubbing it in. Bigger Rainbow, out fishing all day. LOL. Caught a Koho today. Some of us have to work you know.  J/k
It sounds like you enjoy fishing as much as I do. There's something gratifying about catching a fish. Its addictive.

I like fishing quotes. Heres my 3 favorites

A bad day of fishing is better than a day of anything else.

Fish 2 much, cant be done (I have this sign hanging in my garage)

The tug is the drug (On my car window)


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

A jerk on the end of a line waiting for jerk on the other end


Just kidding, the vast majority of people who fish are good.

Wish'n I was fish'n

That's all the fishing quotes I have ...not much to offer

Cheers Hammer


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Count me in for spring fly fishing trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

